# maryland laws



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

im almost 15 years old and my family is from texas and everyone in my family got to enjoy the fun of shooting airguns when they were younger(we moved to maryland). My older brother bought me a remington airmaster 77 with some bb's and pointed pellets. There are abunch of squirrels crawling into my attic and my mother wants me to get them out but, i dont know if there are any age restrictions or laws here in maryland can anyone fill me in on squirrel hunting or even owning a air gun's law's and restriction's.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

im also 15 and I hunt in my own yard all the time I believe that if your parents let you and it is your property that its ok I moved to state college (PA) from Pittsburgh (PA) and in pittsburgh the police were very easy on kids so thay didnt care and in State College its a little more ....(RURAL) so there are no police really to speak of only a few in the entire town infact they came to watch my fireworks show... fireworks are illigal in PA so.... no police ive ever seen would even bother you especially in your attic


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

well yea i just went to the maryland natural resource website and yea your right i can kill squirrels on my property without a license but , it has to be in season though also does anyone have any pellet recomendations for a remington airmaster 77(http://www.crosman.com/site/listing/10830)?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

go with sharp pellets that dont deform they penetrate further

with a lower powered airgun penetration is more inportant because ushually the pellet does not go through

daisy sharps are my faverate for my daisy 880


----------

